# so i went to get my nails done :(



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

And you know how they cut your cuticle? So she was cutting it and she cut my skin a bit, but instead of a little scratch she kind of snipped off a bit of, like a milimetere into the flesh, and theres probably going to be a little scar...I kind of started feeling anxious and my head started hurting, and then I started feeling dizzy and seeing white and almost fainted and threw up







Im never getting my nails done again...everyone thinks I overreacted







It still hurts too







And then when I was in the car no one was really worried I felt so bad and I started feeling depressed and almost cried...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

uh.......... go home kid.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

A bit negative today are we Guitarpwner.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> uh.......... go home kid.










So this topic was a bit embarassing...


----------

